# Will my baby's hair stay red? I love it!



## cisforcaro

My baby girl was born with beautiful red hair. Its a bit on the lighter side. Her father and I are both dark blonde but he has reddish facial hair. His two great grandmothers have red hair and my grandfather did. It also appears in photographs that my OH's bio dad has red hair and a child from another relationship with dark red hair. I'm just hoping it stays.


----------



## meli1981

i gotta tell you, youll be lucky if it does! babies lose their hair, and both my girls had different colors then when they were born. my older dsughter got darker and my lo has gotten lighter, she started with strawberry blonde!


----------



## BethHx

Im hoping to get a red haired baby!
My mom, auntie, nan, grandma & great grandma all have ginger hair & it skipped a generation with me.
I think its so cute!


----------



## seoj

Fingers crossed it sticks! My besties LO is 2yrs and still has beautiful red hair. She never thought it would stick (but hoped it did)- since she is blonde and her hubby is brunnete- But her Dad has red hair... so there ya go! I had strawberry blonde when I was born- then turned bright blonde- then brown... not sure what happened there? LOL.


----------



## linzylinz

2 out of my 3 kids were born with red hair, both were a light orange/blonde colour, but by 6 months they were both blonde xxx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

My lo has reddish hair (it's more noticeable in photos where it looks really red). So far it hasn't changed colour and I hope it doesn't, it's so beautiful on her. Me and my OH are both brown and it red doesn't really run in any of our families, well apart from my gran who had a very slight reddish tint.
I just hope my lo keeps it because it is such a lovely colour and everyone comments on it. :)

x


----------



## windswept

I've never heard of red hair going... My boy has the most beautiful red hair, takes after his daddy! I love it! And it's curly too! In fact, before we knew what sex the baby was all we heard was the midwife shouting... 'it's a red head! It's a red head!'

But, one of my friends (who will never be forgiven) told me that if she'd given birth to a red head then she'd stuff it back in!!! Everyone likes different things, I guess!


----------



## Munchkin30

My LO was born with red hair, it all fell out, grew back red, fell out again, still grew back red :) I joked she was hoping it would eventually grow back a different colour but as me and oh both have red hair I reckon she's stuck with it ;)


----------



## fairydust87

My neice has a gorgoeus reddish orange colour hair. Shes had it since birth and shes nearly 5 now x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had red hair as a baby, by two it turned blonde, and as I've gotten older, it's turned strawberry blonde (though I dye it darker red, and nobody realizes it's fake because I still have the look of a redhead, I guess).

I think my LO has a slight copper-ish tint to her hair, but considering she has so little of it, it's hard to tell! :haha:


----------



## summer rain

My second youngest had amazing flame coloured hair between being newborn and a few months old but gradually the red faded to more of a tint you could only see in certain lights, and now his hair is light ash brown with a slight blonde highlight. Youngest started off with quite dark hair but with a slight reddish tinge, as he has got older his hair has actually got lighter and more red his hair is currently a mid auburn colour, so you really never know xx


----------



## Courtcourt

Jealous! I looooove red hair, I think it is so unique! My friends LO kept his, and his hair is a very intense red, its the only red headed baby Ive ever known. DH has red hair in his family so I was really hoping! I still love my little auburn curly sue, though :)


----------



## raychmumtobe

My daughter was born with the blackest of hair, then got lighter and lighter. Shes now between an ash brown and red. I LOVE her hair red though. In fact, ive got a pic of her looking slightly red. This is my natural hair colour, more auburn than red though. She really suits it. Shes beautiful. :cloud9: 
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/149332_140844942716788_111761020_n.jpg


----------



## megangrohl

Lily also has strawberry blonde hair and I love it. I hope it stays! It has so far, we will see


----------

